# Are T-bullets safe people in Wales?? Ydy T-bullets yn saff??



## muxy88 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry to be very random but I actually work on a Welsh current affairs programme and am myself doing some research into T-bullets. I know someone who has taken them and was actually very ill afterwards. SOO i just wanted to ask if any of you have experienced any negative side-effects or know exactly how the T-bullets work etc!! If you speak Welsh even better - thanks  Fi'n ymchwilio mewn i beth yn union yw'r t-bullets oherwydd fy mod i'n wnabod rhywun sydd wedi bod yn sal iawn ar ol cymryd nhw, felly os oes unrhyw gwybodaeth gan rhywun, plis ysgrifennwch nol neu ebostio fi os bydd well ganddych chi -diolch yn fawr!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

There are actual copies around also are you sure he got them from a reliable source?


----------



## muxy88 (Nov 2, 2012)

How do you know if they're from a reliable source? and how do you know whether they're genuine or a copy?


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

i work in a supplement shop we have sold many pots of t bullets,never had or heard of anyone becoming ill from them,now a reliable sourse would be from extreme as its there product,i certainly wouldnt buy them from the boot of someones car,or an opened pot,chances are the kid who became ill from them didnt have bottle to say what he really took....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

As above. Speak to Doug, the owner of this board and of Extreme Nutrition. Never heard of anyone falling ill from them.

What were his symptoms and where did he buy from?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

See http://www.musclechat.co.uk/introduce-yourself/37038-hi-everyone-wales-2.html - lets not bother replying further till Mr Clevercloggs makes a decision eh...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Or should I say Miss Clevercloggs?? The Internet is a powerful thing...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

the only side effect is you'll get massive!


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

Buy direct from Extreme and rest assured you will have no issues.

Sounds like the usual tabloid selling, scaremongering and ignorant nonsense.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

The person who can explain to you exactly how this product works is going to see this thread and reply to it.

Is it really relevant now the product is no longer available? Is it feasible to "blame" one product for someone falling sick? It's like the person who blames their sickness on food poisoning, nothing to do with the 15 vodkas they drank the night before.

Seeking negative coverage and poor publicity regarding one brand and one product is not called for.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Can you tell me what was wrong with the guy health wise after taking T-Bullets?


----------



## muxy88 (Nov 2, 2012)

great, thanks! just doing some research- perhaps he took some fake ones!


----------



## muxy88 (Nov 2, 2012)

oh sorry didn't see the previous thread! he bought them online, he was in hospital for a week on a drip. Had a bad turn and the doctor said he'd taken too many and that they had steroids in.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

muxy88 said:


> oh sorry didn't see the previous thread! he bought them online, he was in hospital for a week on a drip. Had a bad turn and the doctor said he'd taken too many and that they had steroids in.


What exactly was wrong with him??

If hes got any left get them tested at a lab.. Just to see what actually in them. Or as the doctor said was it his own fault taking a stupid amount but they was legit?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You have still not told me what was wrong, too many steroids would cause hormonal upset and could only be diagnosed after bloods had been taken and studied by an endocrinologist.

Where and when did he buy them? There were fake ones being made in wales, I'm aware of them but don't know what's in them. There are also fake ones available from Poland on Ebay.

I have made this known yet people still buy them even though they are £10 cheaper than the real ones were yet the real ones all sold at full retail towards the end bcos demand far outweighed what was left.

There was NO banned/controlled substances in T-Bullet. We stopped them because some states in America banned 1 of the ingredients and so thought we'd do this before our government followed them.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Doug, not sure if I mentioned it on this thread or another but it's a double-profile with LouisCymru89 (same IP etc). LouisCymru89 is the 'real' profile as can be validated via a quick search of the social networks.


----------



## muxy88 (Nov 2, 2012)

Not looking to cause upset as i said just wanted to find a bit more about them. The guy who tooK them isn't giving much away so the likelihood is he must have known it wasn't a legitimate tablet he took? I asked him where he got them from and he said off ebay (so like you said mustn't have been the real stuff!) Thanks for all your replies! As previously stated have been honest from the start (that I work on a current affairs programme!) so no need to worry. I set up this account to speak with people who knew more about them.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Are you going to disclose this persons alleged medical condition?

You have posted on open forums a question asking if a product sold by my company is safe to use, this question can/could place doubt in the mind of potential buyers regarding our products so I want you to divulge what issues this person had so I can do my homework on whether or not it could have been related to T-Bullet or not.

You have not told us the age of the person in question, the dosage he was taking, how long he took them for, if he had any pre existing medical conditions that may have been included in the warnings on the bottle. You have not mentioned if this person was a steroid user or not, when his last course ended, what that course actually was and how long he used it for which is the greatest reason for peoples endocrine systems being suppressed potentially causing lack of libido, apathy, depression, lack of drive and lethargy.

I have done a degree of medical studies myself and when it comes to pharmacology I am able to lose pretty much every GP I've met and a great number of surgeons and consultants, mainly because they are not interested in this aspect of medicine due to it being self prescribed. I on the other hand have had a thirst for knowledge on this front for many years and try to learn as much as I can so when someone does hit a problem they can get help from someone who wants nothing to gain other than the kudos/respect for having helped.

I look forward to your reply.


----------



## tamtam (Oct 6, 2013)

Extreme said:


> You have still not told me what was wrong, too many steroids would cause hormonal upset and could only be diagnosed after bloods had been taken and studied by an endocrinologist.
> 
> Where and when did he buy them? There were fake ones being made in wales, I'm aware of them but don't know what's in them. There are also fake ones available from Poland on Ebay.
> 
> ...


heya Extreme, i wanna understand if the roids sold in wales or in ebay are most of the times fakes why there are so many people still buying them?


----------



## tamtam (Oct 6, 2013)

Extreme said:


> You have still not told me what was wrong, too many steroids would cause hormonal upset and could only be diagnosed after bloods had been taken and studied by an endocrinologist.
> 
> Where and when did he buy them? There were fake ones being made in wales, I'm aware of them but don't know what's in them. There are also fake ones available from Poland on Ebay.
> 
> ...


heya Extreme, i wanna understand if the roids sold in wales or in ebay are most of the times fakes why there are so many people still buying them?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Who was talking about roids? This discussion was about a pro hormone called T-Bullet


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Extreme said:


> Who was talking about roids? This discussion was about a pro hormone called T-Bullet


His statement reflects that he doesn't know what he's talking about :-/

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

T-Bullets/Max Bullets are long gone, anything still around is either a fake or a copy and not to be trusted.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

There are fakes on Ebay, I don't know what's in them, they are claiming to be a Biohazard product but I've spoken with the guy from Biohazard and he swears they're nothing to do with him.

It's most frustrating developing a product for someone else to rip it off and ruin your work.


----------

